
Adobe Acquires Allegorithmic (maker of Substance Designer) - wildpeaks
https://theblog.adobe.com/adobe-acquires-allegorithmic-substance-3D-gaming
======
nineteen999
Ouch, as someone who uses Substance Designer/Painter I'm not sure how I feel
about this.

I suppose this means Substance users will be forced to become Creative Cloud
users as well.

